# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Is there any way to have my medical records destroyed?

## marijuologist

I have serious health problems and am scared to death about the proposed centralization of medical records. Is there any way to destroy my records so the government can't touch them?

----------


## dannno

I don't know that the institutions holding them are legally allowed to have them destroyed. I think they have to keep them for their own protection. 

The good news is Obama has promised he won't prosecute medical marijuana patients. The bad news is that somebody who doesn't agree might take his place some day.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I have serious health problems and am scared to death about the proposed centralization of medical records. Is there any way to destroy my records so the government can't touch them?


You may be able to go everywhere that has your medical records and ask for them.  You used to be able to do that anyway... these days they may just give you a copy of everything.  A lot of places have plans to digitize all of their records, so if you plan on getting your files, the sooner the better.  You'll probably have to bring multiple forms of ID.

----------


## gls

> The good news is Obama has promised he won't prosecute medical marijuana patients.


Then why were there DEA raids on dispensaries in California two days after he took office? Thats about how much Obamas promises are worth.

----------


## lucius

_also, in future visits, provide wrong birth dates and SS numbers..._

----------


## hillertexas

> You may be able to go everywhere that has your medical records and ask for them.  You used to be able to do that anyway... these days they may just give you a copy of everything.  A lot of places have plans to digitize all of their records, so if you plan on getting your files, the sooner the better.  You'll probably have to bring multiple forms of ID.


this is what i do.  You just need to sign a release that they can keep to cover their asses legally.  Ask for your whole file.  I am pretty sure (not 100%) that your records are YOURS...even if they are located at the doctor's office.

I keep my own medical records and bring them with me when I go to the doctor...I also don't settle in with any doctor.  I usually only visit a specific doctor 1-5 times before finding a new one.  Granted, I go to the doctor very rarely (1-3x/year).

----------


## dannno

> Then why were there DEA raids on dispensaries in California two days after he took office? Thats about how much Obamas promises are worth.


http://cannazine.co.uk/cannabis-news...istration.html


Well apparently he didn't do anything drastic to stop them, but the reason they happened was because there are still Bush admin officials in power. 

If I were him, I would have come out publicly and given pardons.

----------


## asimplegirl

Yes, you can sign a release and pay for your records.  It was much cheaper for me to buy my records at a private hospital than at a state hospital back when I did for court once.

I remember that at the state hospital it was like 27 dollars for the first page and a dollar per page after that.  You can pick and choose to buy ALL your records or just ones that say what you need them to say, leaving behind ones that hold nothing valuable on them.

----------


## phill4paul

> I don't know that the institutions holding them are legally allowed to have them destroyed. I think they have to keep them for their own protection. 
> 
> The good news is Obama has promised he won't prosecute medical marijuana patients. The bad news is that somebody who doesn't agree might take his place some day.


  So right. My thinking is it will be a continuation of the anti-gun campaign. 

  Current laws don't allow for those that have received treatment for mental dis-orders to possess firearms. PTSD for the ex-mil. The ones that know how to shoot. Anything else for everyone else. Concealed Carry? Not if the Doctor reveals that you have ever tried an addicting narcotic.

  They can give bread and circus for the majority, but they MUST disarm the wary.

----------


## Michael Landon

> this is what i do.  You just need to sign a release that they can keep to cover their asses legally.  Ask for your whole file.  I am pretty sure (not 100%) that your records are YOURS...even if they are located at the doctor's office.
> 
> I keep my own medical records and bring them with me when I go to the doctor...I also don't settle in with any doctor.  I usually only visit a specific doctor 1-5 times before finding a new one.  Granted, I go to the doctor very rarely (1-3x/year).


I'm going to try this.  I really don't want my records downloaded to the internet for the whole world to see.

- ML

----------


## Bradley in DC

Repeal HIPPA first.

----------


## Wendi

Hmmm... lie when going to the doctor & tell them you are an illegal immigrant without a social security number?  Otherwise... I don't know how you can avoid being in the system.

----------


## HonestyInMedicine

> I have serious health problems and am scared to death about the proposed centralization of medical records. Is there any way to destroy my records so the government can't touch them?


If you have a chronic or degnerative disease, I'd run not walk to your nearest proven Naturopathic Doctor N.D or N.M.D. and have them help you get over your illness. If you can't find a good one, I use the people at the Tree of Life Center and consult with them via phone appts since I live in SC now and they are in MA www.holistichealthline.com. 

They've been curing so called "incurable" (by Western medicine) diseases for 30 years and they have a radio show Saturday AM's you can listen to that is streaming live in the internet. Go to their website for info. Once they help you restore yourr health you can go back to your Medical Doctor and s/he will have to update your records and say you no longer have the problem.

I'm serious about this.

For future reference, for people who think they might be sick and don't want the info in their medical records there are labs that will do diagnostics for you without a doctor having to request them. If you pay cash, I don't see any reason why they even have to know your name or street address. Just do searches on the internet.

----------


## marijuologist

My concern is not over marijuana use. Instead, it's about previous psychiatric treatment. I have totally recovered from those problems but I fear that the labels will follow me around for the rest of my life if these records are centralized.

----------


## KCIndy

I hate to be a wet blanket for anyone who thinks they've got their medical records contained... BUT....

If you've EVER provided an insurance card to your medical provider(s) then keep in mind that the insurance company, or companies, very likely have every record that the doctors have ever had.  

You think they won't share with each other, or Uncle Sam?

The only way to truly keep your medical records out of the hands of Big Brother is, as others have already said, to provide a false name, address and SSN upon treatment.  Of course, this means you'll be paying the exorbitant costs in cash and there's a good chance a lot of doctors won't even take a look at you for non life-threatening stuff.

----------

